# Site General > Pet Related Laws & Legislation >  Reptile Defense Fund

## Mr Oni

USARK is set in megazord attack mode

Spread the word!

http://usark.org/reptile-defense-fund-2/


Heres the Email
----------------------


Since 2010, the United States Association of Reptile Keepers (USARK) has been working to oppose the listing of constrictor snakes under the Lacey Act and laying the legal groundwork for a possible challenge to any listing. Efforts to date include commissioning Georgetown Economic Services to document an economic impact study of the reptile industry and engaging the services of Kelley Drye as our legal and legislative consultants. Kelley Drye is the leading law firm in Washington D.C. in regards to the very specialized challenges that lay ahead of us, specifically due to their expertise in issues that potentially involve challenging adverse regulatory decisions and defending our rights. This process has involved detailed legal analyses as well as numerous meetings with officials in Washington D.C. where the foundations for placing us in the strongest possible position were laid.

Having notified the USFWS in April of our legal and public policy concerns over both the listed and pending species, we have determined that the time is right to formally challenge the rule.

In order to fully implement our legal strategy, the USARK Board of Directors has announced creation of a legal defense fund and issued a call to members for contributions. Contributions can be made at http://usark.org/reptile-defense-fund-2/.

This battle will be expensive and we must begin to secure funding immediately. USARK appreciates all donations and additional fundraising efforts. This fight and our continued battle against anti-reptile legislation would not be possible without your support. More details will be provided as they can be made public.

You can also mail checks made out to USARK to:

USARK Reptile Defense Fund
3650 Sacramento Drive
San Luis Obispo, CA 93401

----------

_Marrissa_ (12-11-2013)

----------


## patientz3ro

Donated! If this doesn't deserve to be a sticky, I don't know what does!

On a related note, if you're not a member of USARK, you should be! Not only do they do a lot for us as keepers, the member shirts are SICK!

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk

----------

_Marrissa_ (12-11-2013),Vagster (12-15-2013)

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

USARK should make ads of sad turtles and iguanas and advertise that on cable and satellite television. That'd do the trick. Just ask HSUS- it worked for them.  :Razz:

----------


## Marrissa

Donated. Hope they can prevent more from being added.  :Please:  I plan on owning a retic in the distant future and a boa in the more near future. Plus they shouldn't be able to discriminate against any of our pets with their bogus "facts".

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

It'd be cool if the listed snake were _removed_ from the Lacey Act seeing how they were added on unscientific and illogical basis.

----------


## Doggey75

Donated. I hope to get a boa in the near future and the lacey act will probably stop me if it isnt stopped.

----------


## Marrissa

Anyone see a goal they're working towards obtaining? Like X amount of money?

----------


## 3skulls

I haven't seen a goal but I'm guessing they'll need more than what they will get. 

Everyone keep spreading the word!

----------


## patientz3ro

> It'd be cool if the listed snake were _removed_ from the Lacey Act seeing how they were added on unscientific and illogical basis.


I think that's part of the plan. IIRC, immediately after the initial ban, they started planning to challenge it.

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk

----------


## Marrissa

I really wish I was breeding at this point in time and could donate several 2-3 gene animals for auction.

----------


## OctagonGecko729

Yeah we just added terms on all our sales of 10% going towards this, its not much but hopefully it works out and helps. I wish I was in a better spot as well, wish this would hold off another year or so for when my nice clown projects start kicking off.

----------


## Pennstater6

I donated. The fund is to bring a lawsuit against the FWS for putting the snakes on the Lacey Act. They don't want retics and red tails going on it. It doesn't have a "x" amount because they don't know what the total will be. This will be paying for lawyers, and other expenses associated with the lawsuit.

----------


## Shadera

> Anyone see a goal they're working towards obtaining? Like X amount of money?


We've been asking for that for a couple years.  This is what, the third time they've asked for donations for this lawsuit fund?  Sorry guys, I'm all donated out until I see some numbers, and I'm sure I'm not the only one.

----------


## Pennstater6

> We've been asking for that for a couple years.  This is what, the third time they've asked for donations for this lawsuit fund?  Sorry guys, I'm all donated out until I see some numbers, and I'm sure I'm not the only one.


Yes the track record isn't the best but that was because of Wyatt. He is gone now and Phil seems like a great guy. They really are our only hope though.

----------

dgring (12-17-2013)

----------


## Pennstater6

Just read an article on Brian Potter's facebook that says we need to raise around $250k. Big time lawyers aren't cheap.

----------

dgring (12-17-2013),_Marrissa_ (12-13-2013)

----------


## patientz3ro

> Just read an article on Brian Potter's facebook that says we need to raise around $250k. Big time lawyers aren't cheap.


Considering the amount of $ those jacktards from PETA and HSUS have to toss around, $250K feels like a knife at a gunfight. 

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk

----------


## Pennstater6

> Considering the amount of $ those jacktards from PETA and HSUS have to toss around, $250K feels like a knife at a gunfight. 
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk


Well that just to start the lawsuit. It will take a lot more to win this fight. If we could raise more I'm sure it would help them but nobody donates. All the people on this board need to donate at least $5. That would make a huge difference but for some reason the people who don't donate think there are other organizations fighting for us. There's not, this is what we have to work with. If it helps with confidence in USARK, NERD, BHB, etc are behind them 100% but they can't do it alone. We have to step up now or we will wish we did when our pets are gone.

----------

dgring (12-17-2013),_patientz3ro_ (12-14-2013)

----------


## toyota89

I will donate in a few weeks when I get my bonus. 

Sent from my Droid RAZR M using Tapatalk 2

----------


## NYHC4LIFE8899

I'll donate right now if I can pay through paypal..if not I'll have to mail a money order,cause I'm just not mailing a personal check to somewhere or someone Idk...

----------


## NYHC4LIFE8899

> Well that just to start the lawsuit. It will take a lot more to win this fight. If we could raise more I'm sure it would help them but nobody donates. All the people on this board need to donate at least $5. That would make a huge difference but for some reason the people who don't donate think there are other organizations fighting for us. There's not, this is what we have to work with. If it helps with confidence in USARK, NERD, BHB, etc are behind them 100% but they can't do it alone. We have to step up now or we will wish we did when our pets are gone.


U think everyone should donate $5 ,that's funny,cause ppl on here can't even afford to buy mouse hoppers for there pets or substrate,so good luck with that..plus a lot of ppl are cheap.

----------


## Marrissa

> U think everyone should donate $5 ,that's funny,cause ppl on here can't even afford to buy mouse hoppers for there pets or substrate,so good luck with that..plus a lot of ppl are cheap.


What? Many of us donated more than five dollars and I've never heard of anyone on here not having enough money to feed their snakes food or buy bedding. Don't think any of those owners would be on this forum.

----------


## Kodieh

> U think everyone should donate $5 ,that's funny,cause ppl on here can't even afford to buy mouse hoppers for there pets or substrate,so good luck with that..plus a lot of ppl are cheap.


YOU'RE cheap and it's becoming clear you don't actually care about the animals you keep. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------

ballpythonluvr (12-19-2013),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (12-17-2013),_gsarchie_ (12-15-2013)

----------


## Pennstater6

> U think everyone should donate $5 ,that's funny,cause ppl on here can't even afford to buy mouse hoppers for there pets or substrate,so good luck with that..plus a lot of ppl are cheap.


Yes everyone who keeps herps should donate. This is a battle for our rights and freedoms to keep the animals we love. $5 isn't much at all. Realy just donate as much as you can but everyone should donate.

----------


## 3skulls

We have donated twice. It wasn't much but every little bit helps.  :Smile:

----------

_Kodieh_ (12-14-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

> U think everyone should donate $5 ,that's funny,cause ppl on here can't even afford to buy mouse hoppers for there pets or substrate,so good luck with that..plus a lot of ppl are cheap.


Quite literally it's just one round of steroids or a day without a protein shake, that's all it would take to free up the money to donate. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------

Badgemash (12-17-2013),_BrandiR_ (12-15-2013),dgring (12-17-2013),DooLittle (12-17-2013),_Marrissa_ (12-15-2013),PitOnTheProwl (12-14-2013)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> U think everyone should donate $5 ,that's funny,cause ppl on here can't even afford to buy mouse hoppers for there pets or substrate,so good luck with that..plus a lot of ppl are cheap.


So do you like to see yourself type or just pad your post count?
Again you are quoting nothing of fact.
You have no clue what most of us do to support our hobby of choice, maybe you need to just sit back and learn a little more about this group before you continue bashing everyone.
You might be coming due to take a break.

----------

_3skulls_ (12-14-2013),Badgemash (12-17-2013),ballpythonluvr (12-19-2013),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (12-17-2013),_BrandiR_ (12-15-2013),_Darkbird_ (12-20-2013),dgring (12-17-2013),DooLittle (12-17-2013),_gsarchie_ (12-15-2013),_jben_ (12-17-2013),_kiiarah_ (07-09-2015),_Kodieh_ (12-14-2013),_Marrissa_ (12-15-2013),Neal (12-17-2013),Xtina (12-18-2013)

----------


## gsarchie

Just sent $20 their way.  Maybe I should do more research into where my money will go but my cop-out is that I just don't have the time between work and home life.  I have some pets that are illegal in some states and pose a much higher risk to humans than boas but I don't see PETA or the HSUS trying to ban them from being pets.  It is only because they aren't popular, which is just more proof in my eyes that they simply want to keep any animals from being pets.  If alligators were the only pets kept in the U.S. of A. then they would care.  Can't stand the (insert bad name here)s.

----------

_3skulls_ (12-17-2013),_AlexisFitzy_ (12-15-2013),DooLittle (12-17-2013)

----------


## CrystalRose

Just made a donation. Will donate more after the holidays.

----------

_3skulls_ (12-17-2013)

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

I will be donating after I get my first paycheck.

----------

_3skulls_ (12-17-2013)

----------


## The Flying Henry

The reptile community is very generous; I'm not sure why you think five bucks would be such a big deal. Don't be negative about it. Donate if you love your hobby!

----------

_3skulls_ (12-17-2013),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (12-21-2013),dgring (12-18-2013)

----------


## Archimedes

I will be donating this Friday. The reptile community has been overdue for a contribution from me for too long. Gotta protect those we love, amirite?

Sent from my water bowl using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (12-17-2013)

----------


## Badgemash

Sadly, I got outbid on the fb auction (but donated my bid amount anyway), which for those who missed it was spectacular! I was really blown away by the generosity of the donors and the strength of the response of the bidders.

I wonder if there's any way to get some legal work donated to the cause?

----------

_3skulls_ (12-17-2013),_Kodieh_ (12-17-2013)

----------


## patientz3ro

> Sadly, I got outbid on the fb auction (but donated my bid amount anyway), which for those who missed it was spectacular! I was really blown away by the generosity of the donors and the strength of the response of the bidders.
> 
> I wonder if there's any way to get some legal work donated to the cause?


I was REEAALLYY considering bidding on the Protean Terrariums gift certificate... Then I looked them up. Run away! RUN AWAY!

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk

----------


## Badgemash

> I was REEAALLYY considering bidding on the Protean Terrariums gift certificate... Then I looked them up. Run away! RUN AWAY!
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk


And now I'm curious, gonna have to go look that up now. 

I bid on the cat sanctuary thing, I wanted to bid on the Boelen's pair but they went WAY over my 'justifiable impulse buy' threshold (like an order of magnitude over). What an awesome donation though!

----------


## Neal

I'm at work with limited looking around, how much has been raised so far?

----------


## Kodieh

The fb auctions alone garnered over 40k. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## patientz3ro

> And now I'm curious, gonna have to go look that up now. 
> 
> I bid on the cat sanctuary thing, I wanted to bid on the Boelen's pair but they went WAY over my 'justifiable impulse buy' threshold (like an order of magnitude over). What an awesome donation though!


There are more bad reviews, ripoff reports, and discussions of them being banned from faunaclassifieds, dendroboard, and others than you can shake a stick at. Frankly, I'm surprised they were allowed to submit an item for auction. It's a shame, because I'd love something like their P1 design. According to their website they supply terraria to the NERD retail store, so I don't know. On the other hand, Kevin is a pretty big name in the reptile industry, so shafting him on an order could spell doom for a small company like PTD. Stiffing Joe Public for a custom order... Not so much.

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

> There are more bad reviews, ripoff reports, and discussions of them being banned from faunaclassifieds, dendroboard, and others than you can shake a stick at. Frankly, I'm surprised they were allowed to submit an item for auction. It's a shame, because I'd love something like their P1 design. According to their website they supply terraria to the NERD retail store, so I don't know. On the other hand, Kevin is a pretty big name in the reptile industry, so shafting him on an order could spell doom for a small company like PTD. Stiffing Joe Public for a custom order... Not so much.
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk


Holy cow. All anyone has to do is take a glance at Google after searching 'Protean Terrariums reviews.' Uh-uh! lol

----------


## Pennstater6

USARK has filed a lawsuit. Here's the announcement as USARK's website is being slow.

*The  United States Association of Reptile Keepers filed suit in the U.S.  Federal Court against the U.S. Department of the Interior, challenging  the Lacey Act listing of four species of constrictor snakes as  injurious. This is a powerful day for the Reptile Nation, as we fight  to protect your rights to pursue your passion and defend your businesses  against unwarranted and unnecessary government intrusion.

  USARK has been planning and laying the legal groundwork for months to  ensure the strongest case possible. Our key objective is to challenge  the listing of four species of constrictor snakes as injurious under the  Lacey Act and put the government on notice that we intend to challenge  any additional listings, including Reticulated pythons and Boa  constrictors. As an established trade association, USARK has the legal  standing necessary to mount this challenge and provide the best advocacy  and representation possible.

 The decision to move forward was  not made lightly, however, after extensive legal analysis and planning  by the USARK Board and our legal team at Kelley Drye, USARK determined  it was not in the best interests of our community to sit back and wait  until a final determination is made on the Constrictor Rule and hope  for the best. The challenge will be litigated by a team of Kelley Drye  attorneys with extensive experience in regulatory challenges and  administrative law. Kelley Drye is the most qualified team to tackle  this and their documented success with animal-related issues is the  reason they represent USARK.

 Key elements of the suit include  the governments failure to respond to challenges to the underlying  science relied on by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service as required by  the National Environmental Policy Act (NEPA), as well as the question of  whether the Lacey Act can be used to restrict interstate commerce in  listed species. USARK has invested heavily to establish a strong record  to support this legal challenge, dating back to the initial challenge to  FWS' inadequate economic impact analysis. USARK commissioned the  Georgetown Economic Services (GES) study and brought our case to the  Small Business Administrations Office of Advocacy and the Office of  Management and Budget.

 In April of 2013, USARK presented the  Fish and Wildlife Service (FWS) and Department of the Interior (DOI)  with a 30+ page detailed letter demonstrating the Services many  failures to meet its legal duties under the National Environmental  Policy Act (NEPA) and other laws. The letter highlighted flaws and  manipulation of the science used to list four species of snakes as  injurious. No fair examination of the evidence can support a ban on  these species based on their potential invasive nature. USARKs letter  served notice to FWS that it cannot continue with listing the remaining  five snakes without reopening comment and considering new science and  information.

 This legal action demonstrates USARKs commitment  to follow through on our promises to fight for your rights. Whether you  are a hobbyist, breeder, pet owner or business operator, and whether you  deal in constrictor snakes, other reptiles and amphibians or  herp-related products and services, this landmark legal challenge is  important to you and your future. 

 This battle will be  expensive and we must continue to secure funding. USARK appreciates all  donations as this fight and our continued battle against anti-reptile  legislation would not be possible without your support. Donations can be  made directly on the USARK website at http://usark.org/reptile-defense-fund-2/.*

----------

_3skulls_ (12-19-2013),_Artemille_ (12-19-2013),_OctagonGecko729_ (12-19-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Its a good day.

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (12-20-2013),_patientz3ro_ (12-19-2013)

----------


## OctagonGecko729

Man, I really had to dig to find the auction for USARK, and it looks like I missed it. Where were all the advertisements for it?

----------


## patientz3ro

> Its a good day.


You know in the movie, Signs, when the aliens are leaving Earth and the little girl is showing how the people on TV are dancing?

Yeah. That good.

Dear HSUS and PETA,

Bite me.

Sincerely,
The Nation.

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (12-19-2013),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (12-20-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

$41,156 was the total from the auctions. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## patientz3ro

> $41,156 was the total from the auctions. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


That's in less than 9 days, too, right?

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk

----------


## Kodieh

> That's in less than 9 days, too, right?
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk


I believe so. Across 107 auctions. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## OctagonGecko729

So yeah, where was this hub at to show all these auctions? Did we have one? I would think it would make sense for folks to donate animals to USARK and then run the auctions on their facebook like NERD does but I couldnt find anything that organized.

----------


## Kodieh

> So yeah, where was this hub at to show all these auctions? Did we have one? I would think it would make sense for folks to donate animals to USARK and then run the auctions on their facebook like NERD does but I couldnt find anything that organized.


The group was called Reptile and Amphibian Charity Auctions on Facebook. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------

_OctagonGecko729_ (12-20-2013)

----------


## MrLang

The auctions are the best way for them to make money here. The 'margin' on multi-gene snakes is outrageous - big keepers who are hatching hundreds of them could/should easily donate a handful of snakes for the auctions without putting themselves out of business and, to put it in perspective, would go out of business if this legislation keeps pushing forward.

----------

_OctagonGecko729_ (12-20-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

> The auctions are the best way for them to make money here. The 'margin' on multi-gene snakes is outrageous - big keepers who are hatching hundreds of them could/should easily donate a handful of snakes for the auctions without putting themselves out of business and, to put it in perspective, would go out of business if this legislation keeps pushing forward.


And when you start talking USARK benefit auctions, you're gonna end up paying more in the end too. So that animal will fetch more than if it sold in a classified. Not to mention the good the money will do. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## gaiaeagle

I don't remember how I stumbled across the auctions. I'm glad I did for it was a glorious thing to watch. I ended up with something small, but glad I was able to get something and give something to this fight. There were a lot of animals that went for some big bucks. The next round I hope to donate some snake shed jewelry that I make. I'm giving what I can to protect the animals I love.

----------


## 3skulls

One of the craziest things I saw was the Vet bills covered for a year auction. 
I thought that one was pretty cool. 

They are working on another round of auctions soon.

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (12-21-2013),_Kodieh_ (12-19-2013)

----------


## OctagonGecko729

> The group was called Reptile and Amphibian Charity Auctions on Facebook. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Bare with me, the facebook illiterate. I went to their facebook page but I do not see any recent posts about the auctions. I joined the group already as well. Did they just delete all these completed auctions or am I looking in the wrong place on the page?

----------


## Kodieh

They may have deleted all the completed auctions as payment was received for them. As 3skulls said, they are planning on running more. Trying to keep the group clean. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------

_OctagonGecko729_ (12-20-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

When I see a new one up ill post a link here.

----------

_Kodieh_ (12-20-2013),_OctagonGecko729_ (12-20-2013)

----------


## Pennstater6

Ben Siegel is auctionong a Bill Brant Highway male to benefit USARK. https://www.facebook.com/reptileshop2

----------


## Darkbird

Gonna join and donate after the first of the year. Gotta get over the holidays and take care of bills first.  Totally missed the auctions, but I got no spare cash right now anyway.

----------


## Marrissa

> Ben Siegel is auctionong a Bill Brant Highway male to benefit USARK. https://www.facebook.com/reptileshop2


It's things like this that get me thinking "Man I wish I was a RN already."

----------

_Kodieh_ (12-20-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

The next round of auctions will kick of January 15th.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------

_OctagonGecko729_ (12-31-2013)

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

For those that aren't already members of the Facebook group that will be hosting Round 2 of the USARK Benefit auctions here is the link!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/RAACAUCTIONS/

The first round was great and raised a very nice amount of money in pretty short notice!
This time should be even better so join the group an get your wallets ready for next Wednesday!

----------


## maudie

seeing these posts just make me so sad. they definitely aren't gonna take away my snakes! :Mad:

----------


## ninuag1985

Hi, i have a question . i want to buy a snake(Ball Python) and i am living in NJ, do i need any license or something to have a Ball Python in Ocean county,NJ?
Thanks

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Hi, i have a question . i want to buy a snake(Ball Python) and i am living in NJ, do i need any license or something to have a Ball Python in Ocean county,NJ?
> Thanks


Rather than bump a old thread with unrelated question it would be best to create your own for more visibility and andswers.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

----------


## adamchrly

Though USARK has been actively engaged in executing an aggressive legislative strategy and building a legal framework to mount a challenge to defend and protect, reptile defense fund should be more legal to defend in such an aspect.

----------

